# Input from reptile folk?



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

So I posted about this in another thread but I'll just put it up again to save myself some typing:



> From all the reading I have been doing blue tongued skinks sound like they make great pets. Unfortunately it seems that they are going to be hard to come by. I thought about looking into bearded dragons and uromastyx but online, the consensus seems to be that BTS are hardier and more "affectionate".


It seems that the uro and beardie will be more cost effective due to them being more popular, but apparently the BTS is the better "pet" so maybe I am better off holding out until one pops up somewhere. I have petsat a few reptiles in the past and always admired them but this would be my first time owning one and I am really looking for something that won't break the bank, is hardy and not too fragile, and is as personable and affectionate as possible. I heard the the BTS is a slow mover and enjoys just hanging out with its person, which appeals to me a lot.

If possible, the less I have to feed crickets/bugs/pinkies the better and I am not particularly interested in leopard geckos.

Any feedback and experience you guys are willing to share would be much appreciated


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

Kurtis just got back to me here is what he said "So for a eastern blue tongue skinks are 149 and key island skinks are 210"


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

reptileguy on this forum may also be a good source for info.

I don't keep herps myself, so I'm not super knowledgeable about their care, but I can recommend Adrian Walton at Dewdney Animal Hospital as a good reptile vet if you need one based on multiple friends' experiences.


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

If its information you want, I hate to sound like a broken record but... My buddy kurtis at Bosleys in poco is a reptile information GOD! He knows EVERYTHING, and on the off chance he doesn't he can certainly either find out for you, or direct you to someone who does.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Beardies I find are quite affectionate if you spend the time to get them used to you, mine used to run out of the terrarium to come to me when i opened it

Bts IMO just seem lazy and don't do much but that's just based on seeing them in stores

If you decide to go with a beardie lmk, my babies will be ready to go in 6 weeks


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Emily, if you're not already on the Reptiles Canada forum you should check it out because there's lots of good info there. I've been wanting to get a BTS myself for awhile, but they're a little too big for me to be able to sneak one into the house without my husband noticing .


----------



## fishobsessed (Jan 1, 2013)

Have you thought about crestie geckos? They are amazing little creatures. Very easy to care for - no heating equipment. They are some of the easiest to handle as well. They are also quite easy to find , often for around $100. We have 3 and I'm totally addicted.


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

Hey Pamela - thank you I will check out that site! 

fishobsessed - I have thought about them but my understanding was that they weren't as friendly or interesting. Maybe I should revisit them  thanks!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Those pics are awesome, must b so cool to c the whole process


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

uromastyx are awesome! I have a pair of ornates. Definatly lighter on the wallet to keep uro's too, lettuce/other produce is cheap! As for affection, They are a little more active than other reptiles but do love to be handled.


----------



## Greenpuffer (Sep 7, 2012)

I have had bearded dragons, uromastyx, and blue tongue before. I enjoyed all of them and they were all quite different. I found the uromastyx were the least social with humans. I found the bearded dragons the most expensive to maintain and feed etc. Basically they are all very cool but my personal favourite would be the blue tongues. It would just hang out with me in the backyard wandering through the grass (keep an eye on him though). They are harder to come by though. Do you go to reptile shows. You can find them there once in a while. Good luck.


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

With Bearded Dragons, do train them to eat formulated pellets when they are young. Once they get used to it - alll other meals can be considered treats for them. Have a healthy one who is now 7-8 years old - extremely easy to look after.

Spike gets his crickets and various other worms from time to time as Treats.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------

